# Fiberboard (cardboard subfloor)?



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Not bad for a cold sell, huh? I walk in and made my salespitch, & just so happens they were desperate for someone to do decent work. Turns out the place has been neglected (imagine that). New ownership.

They asked if i would do subfloor work, because no one would bid it out (duh). So they agreed to pay hourly & buy materials.

4 patches later & I painted my first unit this weekend... They are wanting me to do turnkeys eventually.

They want it right, & surprisingly enough don't haggle. Crazy huh?


----------



## littlefred811 (Dec 16, 2012)

F****n' A Colin!


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

Inner10 said:


> Well I've been a flooring installer for 50 years so I know everything...


I guess if you don't know anything you feel you must make a stupid comment.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

I saw alot of that crap in old CT towns like Stamford and Greenwich. Never knew what it was called. Always called it fiber-cardboard crap. Thanks!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> I guess if you don't know anything you feel you must make a stupid comment.


No sense of humor?

Alright guys the truth is I'm just a wanna be electrician that happens to know what Homasote is.


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

If it was cardboard, it would not news for me. I have seen some flooring guys with fancy company t-shirts hauling rolls of cardboard to upper floors in a trendy condo. They do not know what I do, so I just asked what they do with it; they said "it is an underlayment for floating wood floors!"..what??? :"yeap, one replied "it cuts the sound." 
I ended up pulling out one unit floor later, yes it was there..


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Well.. next week i draw up the contract for turnkeys. I get everything but flooring & final clean. Fine by me. 

Got 6 units to turn in one week...fun times


----------

